

Biz Stone and Jelly raise Series A - gsiener
http://jellyhq.com/post/50579107451/business-is-blooming

======
t0
I wonder if their investors even know what it is..

~~~
samplonius
Does anyone know what it is? Apparently the production is like the brain of a
jellyfish, which is cool I guess. Maybe it is a food item? There was that UN
announcement that we should eat more insects. Maybe their take is jellyfish
brains in a can.

